# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  How many bands or artists can you see....

## ratcat

How many bands or artists can you "see" in this picture?




Larger, high resolution image: http://www.mediafire.com/?m0g5hnmzwmn


I'll start with:
Led Zeppelin

----------


## dominicb

> I'll start with:
> Led Zeppelin



Should that be allowed?  I can see the zeppelin, but no LEDs :Wink: 

How about Guns 'n' Roses

DominicB

----------


## Trebor76

Not sure if two votes are allowed but:

1. Smashing Pumpkins, and
2. Whitesnake

----------


## NBVC

- Jefferson Airplane

- Queen

- The Eagles

----------


## martindwilson

greenday
gorrilaz

----------


## NBVC

- Scissor Sisters

- White Zombie

----------


## Trebor76

Rolling Stones
Matchbox 20

----------


## daddylonglegs

U2
Beach Boys
Alice in Chains
Lemonheads

----------


## Trebor76

The Cars
Dixie Fairies

----------


## NBVC

- Blind Melon
- Garbage
- Styx

----------


## martindwilson

the streets

----------


## Ron Coderre

B52's
BeeGees
Dead Kennedy's
Madonna
Iron Maiden
The Police
The Moray Eels
Cowboy Junkies
Prince
Black Flag
Stegosaurus
Ratt
Hole
Fishbowl
S3x Pistols
Seal
The Doors
Radiohead
Blood Brothers
50 Cent

----------


## NBVC

- Deep Purple
- Spoon

----------


## dominicb

Crowded House
Corner Shop

DominicB

----------


## Trebor76

The Shadows

----------


## Andy Pope

nine inch nails
white stripes

----------


## NBVC

- Blur
- Pink
- Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## ratcat

Blur






> Should that be allowed?  I can see the zeppelin, but no LEDs
> 
> How about Guns 'n' Roses
> 
> DominicB



Should Led Zeppelin be allowed ??

Yes it is a bit hard to make out whether the zeppelin is displaying Light-emitting diode.  :Wink:

----------


## jujuwillis

Alice in chains
Beach boys
Blondie
Blues brothers
Blur
Carpenters
Cars
Cranberries
Dollar/50 Cents
Doors
Eagles
Gorillas
Green day
Guns n roses
Kiss
Lemon heads
Madonna
Painted house
Pet shop boys
Prince
Queen
Radio head
Seal
*** pistols
Sister sisters
Smashing pumpkins
stiks
Talking heads
U2

----------


## ratcat

G'day Julie 

and well done on picking out the bands and too anyone else who as had ago.

There is 75 bands to find.

I have the answers to the pic if anyone is interested.

I will be posting a link to the answers if anyone wants to try and got the whole 75 bands/Artists

Cheers

----------


## ratcat

Well kids here is the 

Answer

----------

